# C35 Shindaiwa weed eater problem



## fullchoke (Jun 18, 2021)

*I bought this machine at an auction. These machines are old but were good in there time, and this one still has the stickers on it. It pulls over with very good compression. The gas tank was full of dirt and water, real ugly. The carb was like new inside, but I changed the diaphragm anyway. Put it back on the machine, poured some gas down the throat and it started and ran on that gas. I went to put a stringer head on it and it wouldn't turn. The head was covered with grease, so I think somebody thought that was the problem, but it turns when disconnected. So I pulled it apart back to the clutch. The clutch drum was stuck to the housing. 50 stink bugs or more had jammed themselves between the outside of the clutch drum and the housing, and that corroded the 2 together. This looked 20 or more years old, and if you're thinking nasty, you would be right. Took a day of soaking in PB, and pounding to break it free. Cleaned everything and put it back together and now no spark at the plug. I can feel electricity up the plug cap, but with a good plug I can't get a spark. I wonder what changed since I put the gas in it originally. If my spark is too weak, could that be a symptom of the chip? I cleaned the cap and it looks good. Any ideas what this could be?

Thanks*


----------



## fullchoke (Jun 18, 2021)

Figured out it was the chip. I have a T25 parts machine that donated it's chip. The 25 had good spark and then no spark after I traded chips. If I had no spark from the get go this would have been far less confusing.
The B45 is still giving me a headache, (other post)but I'm feeling better. Thanks


----------



## alderman (Jun 28, 2021)

Had a no spark issue with a C35 years ago. Intermittent spark. Turned out the kill wire had burned through the covering and would short out when it would make contact with the metal on the muffler cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

